# Mihawk vs Fujitora



## Venom (Oct 15, 2014)

Mihawk vs Issho
-Killing Intent
-on Dressrosa


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 15, 2014)

shame on you as a Zoro fan that you even need to ask this


----------



## Luke (Oct 15, 2014)

Mihawk wins with extreme difficulty.


----------



## Venom (Oct 15, 2014)

I think Mihawk would win.
Though I want to know the thoughts of the others.


----------



## trance (Oct 15, 2014)

Mihawk with very high difficulty.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Oct 15, 2014)

Mihawk high/extreme diff.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 15, 2014)

Mihawk high/very high diff. WSS > S


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 15, 2014)

Mihawk would win. Difficulty can be debated but end result is the same


----------



## Rob (Oct 15, 2014)

Mihawk takes it High diff.


----------



## barreltheif (Oct 15, 2014)

Mihawk high diff


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 15, 2014)

mihawk extreme,


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 15, 2014)

Only way for Fuji to have a chance is if they fight in the dark. Even then the hawkeyes may give night vision


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 15, 2014)

Mihawk high difficulty


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 15, 2014)

Could go either way I think. It's been made very clear so far in Dressrosa that Fujitora isn't just a swordsman and that he has a myriad of gravity based attack at his disposal.


----------



## Gin (Oct 15, 2014)

fujitora is an admiral

he wins


----------



## SLB (Oct 15, 2014)

to be reduced to posting in the opbd... gin what has become of you 

come. i'll take you away from this filthy place.


----------



## Luke (Oct 15, 2014)

Moody said:


> to be reduced to posting in the opbd... gin what has become of you
> 
> come. i'll take you away from this filthy place.



You changed your awesome avatar


----------



## SLB (Oct 15, 2014)

yeah i can't keep shit for more than a day

sorry, luke


----------



## Gohara (Oct 15, 2014)

Mihawk wins with around high difficulty.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 15, 2014)

Fujitora wins difficulty unknown, when Mihawk actually does something maybe then I'll say he can take on an admiral, until then it's all hype and fandom. Mihawk would have a lot of trouble countering Fuji's Gravitational attacks and defense mechanisms, as well as the possibility of fighting off strong attacks approaching him from multiple directions.


----------



## Datassassin (Oct 15, 2014)

Mihawk could kill Fujitora with high difficulty if Fujitora tries CQC, it'd probably be extreme if Fujitora purposefully maintained his distance to attack with gravity/meteors/random crap he could levitate.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Oct 15, 2014)

Mihawk 7/10 times, very high diff on average. The other admirals abilities are all a lot more helpful against Mihawk then Fuji's is. Issho is no slouch though and Mihawk will be working hard for the biscuit in this one


----------



## Magician (Oct 15, 2014)

Fujitora...**


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Oct 15, 2014)

Bohemian Knight said:


> Mihawk 7/10 times, very high diff on average. The other admirals abilities are all a lot more helpful against Mihawk then Fuji's is. Issho is no slouch though and Mihawk will be working hard for the biscuit in this one



This is very unbiased and I share your assessment


----------



## Suit (Oct 15, 2014)

It's been done before. I believe the way Krippy articulated it had Fuji rearranging Mihawk's face with gravity powers. Either way, an Admiral isn't losing to Mihawk.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Oct 15, 2014)

An Admiral, even the weakest of them all, isn't losing to Mihawk.


----------



## convict (Oct 15, 2014)

Datassassin said:


> Mihawk could kill Fujitora with high difficulty if Fujitora tries CQC, it'd probably be extreme if Fujitora purposefully maintained his distance to attack with gravity/meteors/random crap he could levitate.



This is exactly what I was thinking before I read your post. In the case of top tier fighters like Fujitora, Devil Fruits don't make you far stronger than you already are as in the case of - say - Enel or Crocodile. At that level your physical abilities and Haki are already so strong that the Devil Fruit will augment your attacks thus making you more lethal. This elevation of combat prowess isn't the main basis of your power. For example, if Akainu did not have a fruit and he fought with regular magma Akainu, I can see him putting up a good fight before the lethality takes its toll. He is already just that beastly in power, durability, and Haki.

I agree that he would put up a high difficulty challenge in pure swordplay and takes it to extreme with the fruit.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 15, 2014)

mihawk is just a tiny bit stronger than vista. the same vista who with marco, could not hurt akainu
akainu>vista+marco>>>mihawk>=vista
the admirals should be somewhat around akainu strength so you can put there name in the above and it would work the same.


----------



## Tainted Sun (Oct 16, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> Fujitora wins difficulty unknown, when Mihawk actually does something maybe then I'll say he can take on an admiral, until then it's all hype and fandom. Mihawk would have a lot of trouble countering Fuji's Gravitational attacks and defense mechanisms, as well as the possibility of fighting off strong attacks approaching him from multiple directions.



Even Zoro got past Fujitor'a gravity.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 16, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> Fujitora wins difficulty unknown, when Mihawk actually does something maybe then I'll say he can take on an admiral, until then it's all hype and fandom.


----------



## Peppoko (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk high-diff


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 16, 2014)

For now I'm of the opinion that Admirals > Mihawk.

So.... Fuji takes this.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk high-diffs.


----------



## Pirao (Oct 16, 2014)

Close fight, but Mihawk would take the majority I think, 6-7/10.


----------



## Sabox (Oct 16, 2014)

haha people think mihawk > admirals?

fujitora takes this easily


----------



## Nox (Oct 16, 2014)

Fujitora. Extreme Difficulty


----------



## warismydestiny (Oct 16, 2014)

so much mihawk wank it hurts he aint takin an admiral fujitora is the obvious winner il be generous and say high difficulty since imo fujitora and greenbull are weaker than the c3


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk high diff.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Oct 16, 2014)

Either way if i base Fujitora off being slightly below the C3 Then he takes it Very high-extreme diff but if I didn't I would say Mihawk extreme diff


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 16, 2014)

There is no fucking way Mihawk is High-Diffing any admiral.

Some of you people are insane.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 16, 2014)

Mihawk.
Either high or extreme difficulty.

If Fuji is C3 lvl then Mihawk extreme if he is weaker then Mihawk high


----------



## Suit (Oct 16, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> There is no fucking way Mihawk is High-Diffing any admiral.
> 
> Some of you people are insane.



They like their boring character. Let them be. We'd all like to imagine that our favorite character could high-diff an Admiral, but sadly, only I can honestly say that. Because Kaido is totally capable.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 16, 2014)

I honestly find this category of difficulty hilarious.

cause I'm pretty sure for this same reason, Kizaru is pit as the weakest of the C3 just because Aokiji gave Akainu extreme diff and Kiz for some reason can't fit in. Therefore by this very logic, Kizaru can at best give his cohorts a high-diff fight. 

Mihawk who has equal portrayal and feats (greater than some) to the Admirals  beating arguably the weakest one  with high-diff, is somehow ludicrous?

Either you guys have messed up sense of scale or are biased af.


----------



## barreltheif (Oct 16, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> There is no fucking way Mihawk is High-Diffing any admiral.
> 
> Some of you people are insane.




This is just nonsense. Fights between people close in power are normally high difficulty. Fights only end up being extreme difficulty when the fighters are equal/virtually equal in strength, like Luffy/Lucci or Aokiji/Akainu or Dorry/Brogy or Ace/Jinbei. There's nothing insane at all about the idea that Fujitora would give high diff to Mihawk or to another admiral.


----------



## Pirao (Oct 16, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> There is no fucking way Mihawk is High-Diffing any admiral.
> 
> Some of you people are insane.



What is the problem? That people think Mihawk can defeat Fujitora? Or the degree of difficulty?


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 16, 2014)

You know what I compare this to? Ulquiorra's Lanza... 

Having said that it is impressive and will help Mihawk fight of the army of Meteors Fuji is gonna send his way. But at the end of the day is that slash actually going to to hit/damage Fuji? Especially given how the gravitational force can be used to repel incoming attacks. I need to see more from Mihawk to say he will defeat an admiral.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 16, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> You know what I compare this to? Ulquiorra's Lanza...
> 
> Having said that it is impressive and will help Mihawk fight of the army of Meteors Fuji is gonna send his way. But at the end of the day is that slash actually going to to hit/damage Fuji? Especially given how the gravitational force can be used to repel incoming attacks. I need to see more from Mihawk to say he will defeat an admiral.




Just noting that's one of the, if not the most impressive strength feat in the manga. And it was done from a ridiculous distance and absolutely casual. You don't need any more evidence than that to acknowledge Mhawk as on-par with the Admirals. The hype of holding a title rivaled only by another Yonkou and the PK's equal, is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 16, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> This is just nonsense. *Fights between people close in power are normally high difficulty*. Fights only end up being extreme difficulty when the fighters are equal/virtually equal in strength, like Luffy/Lucci or Aokiji/Akainu or Dorry/Brogy or Ace/Jinbei. There's nothing insane at all about the idea that Fujitora would give high diff to Mihawk or to another admiral.



Like which fights?



Pirao said:


> What is the problem? That people think Mihawk can defeat Fujitora? *Or the degree of difficulty?*



That for 200 points.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 16, 2014)

Low-Diff: Defeating someone  with little effort and threat to your person

Mid-Diff: Using Moderate effort

High-Diff: Forced to utilize full strength however probability of defeat isn't high

Extreme-Diff: Both equal and a high-chance of failure. Victor tends to be decided by external circumstance or factors beyond strength and skill such as endurance, resolve or mindset

Examples:

Doflamingo vs Bellamy
Fujitora vs Sabo
Whitebeard vs Akainu
Akainu vs Aokiji


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 16, 2014)

So what do you consider chinjao vs Luffy?


----------



## Sablés (Oct 16, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> So what do you consider chinjao vs Luffy?



Luffy barely sustained injury nor  did he overly exert himself...mid-diff, I guess.

EDIT: Do you mean Current Chinjao? In that case, reasonably (lower end) high-diff


----------



## Gohara (Oct 16, 2014)

The Red Dog Akainu said:


> people think mihawk > admirals?



What proof is there that he's not?  



Canute87 said:


> There is no fucking way Mihawk is High-Diffing any admiral.



There's no full fledged proof that he can, but there's no full fledged proof that he can't.


----------



## barreltheif (Oct 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Like which fights?




Like pretty much any fight, with only a handful of exceptions.
It would be easier to give you the examples of the extreme diff fights than the high diff fights.
Barring the weakling trio, the only extreme diff fights the SHs have won are Crocodile and Lucci, and arguably Oars and Ryuuma depending on your interpretation of those fights.


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 17, 2014)

Hawkeyes High diff. Fujitora is an admiral level fighter with a fruit that grants Hax, and DC. Mihawk wins via portrayal and ability to deal with his meteors but it won't be easy by any means. I might actually be inclined to say high - extreme.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 17, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Mihawk.
> Either high or extreme difficulty.
> 
> If Fuji is C3 lvl then Mihawk extreme if he is weaker then Mihawk high



I actually agree with you...oh the humanity.


----------



## Venom (Oct 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> There is no fucking way Mihawk is High-Diffing any admiral.
> 
> Some of you people are insane.



I guess that only depends on how strong you consider Fujitora to be.
There are people who think he is weaker than the C3 and there are people who think he is about equal to them.
From the former you can result that C3<=>Mihawk>Fujitora  = Mihawk high diff
From the latter you can result C3<=>Fujitora<=>Mihawk  = Mihawk extreme diff fight
And let's say you think that Mihawk is about equal to the C3 (which I btw do) it doesn't sound that insane anymore.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 17, 2014)

Mihawk should win with high to extreme difficulty imo.
I view Fujitora as the third strongest swordsman.


----------



## Coruscation (Oct 17, 2014)

Mihawk high difficulty.

Yonkou/Admiral (whom Mihawk fits into the same general category as) battles should generally stretch between high and extreme difficulty depending on who the participants are. There's no reason to think they're all sooo equal that it's always extreme or gtfo. That's flatly unlikely and dilutes the meaning of the difficulty level. Extreme difficulty battles are termed so for a reason. They're exceptionally rare and require the fighters to be truly almost dead equal given neutral circumstances and and all that.

If you have a spectrum of difficulty where WB is 100, giving him low diff would be 1-32, mid 33-65 and high diff 66-98. Extreme diff only kicks in at the very end.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Luffy barely sustained injury nor  did he overly exert himself...mid-diff, I guess.
> 
> EDIT: Do you mean Current Chinjao? In that case, reasonably (lower end) high-diff



But Luffy did say he was tired to some extent.

Sabo just brought a few techniques from Fuji, Fuji  didn't even break a sweat much less being "tired". 

So how does that translate to mid-difficulty for Sabo and Fuji?


----------



## the myth and the concept (Oct 17, 2014)

Mihawk had duels with Shanks that even Whitebeard considered legendary. I don't see Fuji pulling that off.

Think Mihawk just got more things going for him so I would put my money on him.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 17, 2014)

Had no idea so many people think Mihawk > Admirals


----------



## Tenma (Oct 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> But Luffy did say he was tired to some extent.
> 
> Sabo just brought a few techniques from Fuji, Fuji  didn't even break a sweat much less being "tired".
> 
> So how does that translate to mid-difficulty for Sabo and Fuji?



Sabo wasn't beaten or even weakened though, and emerged from an extended skirmish in scarcely worse shape than he went in.

It's more than likely that in a fight to the death, Fuji would be significantly exhausted and wounded upon winning.


----------



## Pirao (Oct 17, 2014)

lol said:


> Had no idea so many people think Mihawk > Admirals



I don't think Mihawk is > pre skip admirals. But IMO, Fujitora is weaker than pre skip admirals, and Mihawk is closer to pre skip admirals than Fujitora is, thus why I think he would win the majority.


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 17, 2014)

lol said:


> Had no idea so many people think Mihawk > Admirals



The question is not if Mihawk is superior to admirals but if Mihawk is superior to a particular one?
Unless you believe all admirals are virtually equal.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Tenma said:


> Sabo wasn't beaten or even weakened though, and emerged from an extended skirmish in scarcely worse shape than he went in.
> 
> *It's more than likely that in a fight to the death, Fuji would be significantly exhausted and wounded upon winning*.



Hard for me to agree with that conclusion when Sabo couldn't even give Fujitora one scratch when Fuji was holding back as well to begn with. 

Sabo on the other hand starting huffing.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 17, 2014)

He panted abit and got a  few very minor bruises.

Nothing conclusive in the least. Especially since he no-sold Fuji's best move.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Tenma said:


> He panted abit and got a  few very minor bruises.
> 
> Nothing conclusive in the least. *Especially since he no-sold Fuji's best move.*



Fujitora's best move?


----------



## Gohara (Oct 17, 2014)

Sabo- Panting at one point, has dirt marks on his face that are brushed off the next page, and took no visible damage.  We don't know how much of his own power he used.

Fujitora- Took no visible damage, but did groan in pain and/or effort during one of their clashes.  We don't know that he didn't pant at any point of their fight.  We don't know how much of his own power he used.

So it's basically seen panting and brief dirt marks vs. Fujitora groaning in pain and/or effort.  That seems like a pretty even comparison IMO.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Fujitora's best move?



Ferocious Tiger.

Perhaps 'best move seen so far' would be more accurate, but it's fair to say at the very least it's among his stronger attacks.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 17, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Sabo- Panting at one point, has dirt marks on his face that are brushed off the next page, and took no visible damage.  We don't know how much of his own power he used.
> 
> Fujitora- Took no visible damage, but did groan in pain and/or effort during one of their clashes.  We don't know that he didn't pant at any point of their fight.  We don't know how much of his own power he used.
> 
> So it's basically seen panting and brief dirt marks vs. Fujitora groaning in pain and/or effort.  That seems like a pretty even comparison IMO.




 

Hilarious post like always, i like to laugh when i read sumtin like this ck


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Tenma said:


> Ferocious Tiger.
> 
> Perhaps 'best move seen so far' would be more accurate, but it's fair to say at the very least it's among his stronger attacks.



He turned the gravity sideways.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 17, 2014)

After his portrayal against Sabo,there's no reason for me to put Fujitora below the C3.

And to the idiots that say that Sabo had equal portrayal against him.Why don't you say the same about Burgess not getting hurt by Sabo even though Sabo was not entirely serious (Same case for Fujitora who was purposely stalling for time)?


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> He turned the gravity sideways.



Science rocks!


----------



## Sablés (Oct 17, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> But Luffy did say he was tired to some extent.
> 
> Sabo just brought a few techniques from Fuji, Fuji  didn't even break a sweat much less being "tired".
> 
> So how does that translate to mid-difficulty for Sabo and Fuji?



Did he? I don't remember Luffy saying that. Regardless, Luffy sustained minor to no injuries in that fight and did not require the big guns. What I consider a high-diff fight would be something along the lines of Whitebeard against Akainu. Its unreasonable the old man would walk away scott-free (kinda supported by how all 3 Admirals were able to land hits on him) despite being decisively stronger.

Fujitora dominated Sabo judging from the aftermath and this while lacking in motivation and having his meteors deterred by the Birdcage.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2014)

We don't know that Sabo used any more of his power than Fujitora did.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 17, 2014)

Luke said:


> We don't know that Sabo used any more of his power than Fujitora did.



The whole city being on fire tells us other things.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 17, 2014)

Luke said:


> We don't know that Sabo used any more of his power than Fujitora did.



Sabo was losing while Tora gave zero fucks. Anything beyond that is simply speculation.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Liquid said:


> Did he? I don't remember Luffy saying that. Regardless, Luffy sustained minor to no injuries in that fight and did not require the big guns. What I consider a high-diff fight would be something along the lines of Whitebeard against Akainu. Its unreasonable the old man would walk away scott-free (kinda supported by how all 3 Admirals were able to land hits on him) despite being decisively stronger.
> 
> Fujitora dominated Sabo judging from the aftermath and this while lacking in motivation and having his meteors deterred by the Birdcage.



Yeah when cavendish was being annoying as usually.  luffy told him he was tired.

Not tired to the point he couldn't fight of course but just not interested in dealing with a fairy.

That's why i said "tired" in quotation marks.  But it did take something out of Luffy though so it's worth taking note of.

Whitebeard and Akainu .....I don't know marineford isn't really a good example the fights happened on and off and the exchange between them would just not be something to happen under normal circumstances.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 17, 2014)

Mihawk is on par with the C3.
Probably around as strong as Sakazuki.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 17, 2014)

the myth and the concept said:


> Mihawk had duels with Shanks that even Whitebeard considered legendary. *I don't see Fuji pulling that off*.
> 
> Think Mihawk just got more things going for him so I would put my money on him.



Yeah I don't see Fuji getting a scar from pre yami Teach. 

Shanks currently is much stronger than the one who used to fight Mihawk. Look at the facts:

-Shanks received a scar from pre df Teach
-Meaning he probably wasn't a Yonkou since he got wounded by WB's 4th/5th strongest commander
-Currently Shanks is a Yonkou given the what happened he wasn't a Yonkou in the past
-Shanks at MF was way more muscular than his old self implying he's gotten a lot stronger
-Also the same Shanks that received a scar from pre df Teach confronted Teach with 2 of the strongest DF's and Teach still refused to fight him saying he wasn't ready
-Another indication of Shanks current strength
-And current Shanks apparently was able to stop Kaidou 

Therefore we have all these indications pointing to current Shanks being way stronger than his older self that used to fight Mihawk. Therefore we shouldn't use that comparison to extrapolate Mihawk is on a Yonkou's level. That would mean Pre-Yami Teach is on Shanks level... 

And there are actual feats of Mihawk that suggest this as well...


----------



## Gohara (Oct 17, 2014)

@ Wiggian.

Well, you're more than welcome to prove otherwise, although I'm unsure of what detail I stated wasn't the case.  Having said that, I will edit it out if you prove otherwise.  If you can't, then I'm not sure what the problem is.


----------



## trance (Oct 18, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Sabo- Panting at one point, has dirt marks on his face that are brushed off the next page, and took no visible damage.  We don't know how much of his own power he used.
> 
> Fujitora- Took no visible damage, *but did groan in pain and/or effort* during one of their clashes.  We don't know that he didn't pant at any point of their fight.  We don't know how much of his own power he used.
> 
> So it's basically seen panting and brief dirt marks vs. Fujitora groaning in pain and/or effort.  That seems like a pretty even comparison IMO.



Uhhhhhh, u wot m8?


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 18, 2014)

Gohara said:


> @ Wiggian.
> 
> Well, you're more than welcome to prove otherwise, although I'm unsure of what detail I stated wasn't the case.  Having said that, I will edit it out if you prove otherwise.  If you can't, then I'm not sure what the problem is.




What should i prove? That i like to laugh at ur assumptions? 

I just did.


----------



## Crocodile Atlas (Oct 18, 2014)

Mihawk is not admiral level, just the most overrated character in One Piece. Fujitora with high difficulty.


----------



## Monster (Oct 18, 2014)

Crocodile Atlas said:


> Mihawk is not admiral level, just the most overrated character in One Piece. Fujitora with high difficulty.



Yea he is and he beats Fujitora.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 18, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Unless you believe all admirals are virtually equal.



Well, yeah.

Green Bull and Fuji included.

I see people use the argument that Kizaru is the weakest because there is no way he can fit in between Aokiji and Akainu in strength because they are basically equal.

I don't buy that argument at all.

I mean, why does that exceed the bounds of reason? 

So yeah

They are all essentially equal in strength.

Here's how I see it

Kizaru would last 10 days against Akainu, either could win
Aokiji would last 10 days against Kizaru, either could win

etc.

Is Akainu decisively stronger than Aokiji? Now he probably is, seeing as he is the main villain or w/e.

But Pre TS they are equal in my eyes. 

Same goes for Fujitora & Green Bull. They are equal to Kizaru/Aokiji until stated otherwise.

Of course this goes without saying that it is all my glorious opinion.


----------



## Crocodile Atlas (Oct 18, 2014)

Pepe said:


> Yea he is and he beats Fujitora.



Mihawk has done nothing to show that he can be considered admiral level. He's overhyped because of all the Zoro fanboys thinking that Zoro's final opponent must be the strongest character in the manga. Mihawk is the strongest shichibukai and nothing more.


----------



## Monster (Oct 18, 2014)

Crocodile Atlas said:


> Mihawk has done nothing to show that he can be considered admiral level. He's overhyped because of all the Zoro fanboys thinking that Zoro's final opponent must be the strongest character in the manga. Mihawk is the strongest shichibukai and nothing more.



No one said he has to be the strongest character in the manga. 

EOS Zoro opponent means he is very strong and his title of strongest swordsman in a world of very strong swordsman fighters backs that up.

He has one of the best feats in the manga.


----------



## Venom (Oct 18, 2014)

Crocodile Atlas said:


> Mihawk has done nothing to show that he can be considered admiral level. He's overhyped because of all the Zoro fanboys thinking that Zoro's final opponent must be the strongest character in the manga. Mihawk is the strongest shichibukai and nothing more.



A lot of characters in this series haven't shown anything which would result in them being Admiral level.
Dragon
Shanks
Even the admirals themselves have not a lot of feats.
They mostly live on hype.
Though we can still say that they are fucking strong and top tiers.
Mihawk hasn't done anything to show that he can be considered admiral level.
The admirals haven't done anything to show that they can be considered WSS level.
It works for both sides. Though this is a bit of a hyperbole just to clarify what I am trying to say.
And I am a Zoro fanboy but I don't think that Zoro's final opponent has to be the strongest character in the manga. 
But he definitely has to be strong enough to be in the same league of the strongest character.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 18, 2014)

Zοrο said:


> A lot of characters in this series haven't shown anything which would result in them being Admiral level.
> Dragon
> Shanks
> Even the admirals themselves have not a lot of feats.
> They mostly live on hype.



Uh... No, they actually haven't had any showings so the standard assumption works with them. 



> Mihawk hasn't done anything to show that he can be considered admiral level.
> The admirals haven't done anything to show that they can be considered WSS level.



Thats so fallacious think about it this way. If there are only three swordsmen in the world and Mihawk is the strongest among those three should that automatically put Mihawk at an admirals level... 



> It works for both sides. Though this is a bit of a hyperbole just to clarify what I am trying to say.
> And I am a Zoro fanboy but I don't think that Zoro's final opponent has to be the strongest character in the manga.
> But he definitely has to be strong enough to be in the same league of the strongest character.



Haha why does everything have to be based on whats going to happen at the end? Why can we just use what we've seen thus far? How do you even know whats going to happen in the end what if it happens before that? You know Teach/Akainu/Shanks/Kaido are all out there and anyone of that group of people can be considered the last opponent.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 18, 2014)

Crocodile Atlas said:


> Mihawk has done nothing to show that he can be considered admiral level. He's overhyped because of all the Zoro fanboys thinking that Zoro's final opponent must be the strongest character in the manga. Mihawk is the strongest shichibukai and nothing more.



Aren't you being a little unfair to Mihawk?

Just because Vista wasn't stupid enough to completely let his guard down essentially inviting people to attack him doesn't mean that Mihawk wouldn't eventually wear him down.


----------



## Gohara (Oct 18, 2014)

@ Starkiller.

???

@ Wiggian.

Actually you didn't prove that you laughed.  

To answer your question, though, I was referring to you being more than welcome to prove that any detail I stated wasn't the case.


----------



## Crocodile Atlas (Oct 18, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Aren't you being a little unfair to Mihawk?
> 
> Just because Vista wasn't stupid enough to completely let his guard down essentially inviting people to attack him doesn't mean that Mihawk wouldn't eventually wear him down.



I'm not saying Mihawk wouldn't beat Vista, because he I believe he would. I understand that Mihawk is extremely powerful, its just that admiral level is not something to be taken lightly, and Mihawk simply isn't there. For a character who has never shown haki to be considered equal to or even above the admirals is crazy. Mihawk has few feats and is all hype, which isn't bad, its just that his hype is inflated by the Zoro fanboys moreso than any other character. If Mihawk was as strong as people make him out to be, he wouldn't be a shichibukai, he would be a Yonko or even the Pirate King. But he isn't and its because he simply isn't strong enough.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 18, 2014)

Crocodile Atlas said:


> I'm not saying Mihawk wouldn't beat Vista, because he I believe he would. I understand that Mihawk is extremely powerful, its just that admiral level is not something to be taken lightly, and Mihawk simply isn't there. For a character who has never shown haki to be considered equal to or even above the admirals is crazy. Mihawk has few feats and is all hype, which isn't bad, its just that his hype is inflated by the Zoro fanboys moreso than any other character. If Mihawk was as strong as people make him out to be, he wouldn't be a shichibukai, he would be a Yonko or even the Pirate King. But he isn't and its because he simply isn't strong enough.



Mihawk did't need to use Haki and we only saw the admirals using it once.

Mihawk can't be a yonkou without a crew to back him up.


----------



## barreltheif (Oct 18, 2014)

Crocodile Atlas said:


> I'm not saying Mihawk wouldn't beat Vista, because he I believe he would. I understand that Mihawk is extremely powerful, its just that admiral level is not something to be taken lightly, and Mihawk simply isn't there. For a character who has never shown haki to be considered equal to or even above the admirals is crazy. Mihawk has few feats and is all hype, which isn't bad, its just that his hype is inflated by the Zoro fanboys moreso than any other character. If Mihawk was as strong as people make him out to be, he wouldn't be a shichibukai, he would be a Yonko or even the Pirate King. But he isn't and its because he simply isn't strong enough.




Jesus Christ. The majority of top tiers haven't shown haki. Mihawk unquestionably has hype to put him on par with any admiral. You can't seriously think that Zoro's final goal is not even on the same level as Fujitora.


----------



## Crocodile Atlas (Oct 18, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> Jesus Christ. The majority of top tiers haven't shown haki. Mihawk unquestionably has hype to put him on par with any admiral. You can't seriously think that Zoro's final goal is not even on the same level as Fujitora.



I agree that haki doesn't bear much weight in the discussion of top tiers, but what I'm trying to say is that Mihawk is simply overrated on these forums. I can't say for certain that Mihawk is or isn't admiral level because we haven't seen enough feats from him, but its my opinion that he isn't. And I don't believe that Mihawk will necessarily be Zoro's final opponent. Indeed he is his final goal but its not outside the realm of possibility for Zoro to have to fight much stronger opponents after becoming the WSS.


----------



## Rob (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm sorry, does anyone honestly believe that either of these two are winning w/o High difficulty or up? 



And Major-Gio at anyone saying that Mihawk couldn't beat an Admiral. That's honestly bullshit. 

I'm not saying he'd win against all of them, but it's not impossible for him to beat a few of them. 

Saying that he loses as if it were a fact, and as if it were impossible for him to beat one, is pathetic.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 18, 2014)

barreltheif said:


> Jesus Christ. The majority of top tiers haven't shown haki. Mihawk unquestionably has hype to put him on par with any admiral. You can't seriously think that Zoro's final goal is not even on the same level as Fujitora.



Lets compare Mihawk to an admiral: 

Akainu literally destroys Ace with 2 punches. Mihawk stalemates Vista. 
Akainu destroys half of WB's face, while Mihawk's slash does nothing to Jozu. 
You tell me if Mihawk is in an Admirals league... 
Hell Akainu takes on both Marco and Vista and still maintains his intangibility against them. 

It's not even close Admirals > Mihawk/Warlords.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 18, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> Lets compare Mihawk to an admiral:
> 
> Akainu literally destroys Ace with 2 punches. Mihawk stalemates Vista.
> Akainu destroys half of WB's face, while Mihawk's slash does nothing to Jozu.
> ...



 

**


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 18, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> Lets compare Mihawk to an admiral:
> 
> Akainu literally destroys Ace with 2 punches. Mihawk stalemates Vista.
> Akainu destroys half of WB's face, while Mihawk's slash does nothing to Jozu.
> ...



A lot of Akainu in this post.


----------



## Nox (Oct 18, 2014)

lol said:


> Had no idea so many people think Mihawk > Admirals



Well people think Yonkou > Admiral. Since Shanks uses a sword, it goes without saying that Mihawk > Shanks/Yonkou > Admiral.


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 19, 2014)

Gohara said:


> @ Starkiller.
> 
> ???
> 
> ...




Yea yea u sure r scary  ck


----------



## Vengeance (Oct 19, 2014)

lol said:


> Well, yeah.
> 
> Green Bull and Fuji included.
> 
> ...



For me the "equal until proven otherwise" seems a bit out of place in case of admirals. We have a group of exceptionally strong people and everyone who joins said group is bound to be equal to the others? Sure the C3 are virtually equal most likely, but automatically widening the virtual equality of this special trio to others who join their rank seems a bit hasty for me.


----------



## Crocodile Atlas (Oct 19, 2014)

DxM said:


> Well people think Yonkou > Admiral. Since Shanks uses a sword, it goes without saying that Mihawk > Shanks/Yonkou > Admiral.



I agree that Yonkou>Admiral, but Shanks doesn't just use a sword. He also utilizes some of the strongest haki in the entire manga, much stronger than anything Mihawk has shown us. Saying Mihawk could spar with Shanks in terms of swordsmanship is more of a testament to Shanks' skills with a sword than Mihawk being above a Yonkou. Yonkou>Admiral>Shichibukai. Mihawk is a shichibukai. I don't want to turn this into a Mihawk vs Shanks thread, but come on.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 19, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> For me the "equal until proven otherwise" seems a bit out of place in case of admirals. We have a group of exceptionally strong people and everyone who joins said group is bound to be equal to the others? Sure the C3 are virtually equal most likely, but automatically widening the virtual equality of this special trio to others who join their rank seems a bit hasty for me.



I see. I respect that. 



DxM said:


> Well people think Yonkou > Admiral. Since Shanks uses a sword, it goes without saying that Mihawk > Shanks/Yonkou > Admiral.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 19, 2014)

Crocodile Atlas said:


> I agree that Yonkou>Admiral, but Shanks doesn't just use a sword. He also utilizes some of the strongest haki in the entire manga, much stronger than anything Mihawk has shown us. Saying Mihawk could spar with Shanks in terms of swordsmanship is more of a testament to Shanks' skills with a sword than Mihawk being above a Yonkou. Yonkou>Admiral>Shichibukai. Mihawk is a shichibukai. I don't want to turn this into a Mihawk vs Shanks thread, but come on.



Mihawk also doesn't just use his sword. He also uses some of the strongest arms in the manga, much stronger than anyone but maybe Garp has shown us. His eyes are probably also the best eyes in the manga, and iirc he's the only one who has an actual eye-sight-feat. He also uses a mouth to breath, legs to move, a brain to think, Haki to do stuff and a moustache to look stylish. All of these non-sword things he uses are a part of what makes him the WSS. They are included in his strength, just like Shanks' Haki is in his.


----------



## Rob (Oct 19, 2014)

Why does no one ever reply to me 

I was hoping some idiot would tell me how Mihawk is infinitely inferior to the Admirals...


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 19, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> A lot of Akainu in this post.



How about Aokiji fighting Akainu for ten days straight? Or the fact his clean hit on Jozu put him out of commission for the rest of the war? Mihawks clean hit did nothing.


----------



## Venom (Oct 19, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> How about Aokiji fighting Akainu for ten days straight? Or the fact *his clean hit on Jozu put him out of commission for the rest of the war? Mihawks clean hit did nothing.*



Dat logic





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 19, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> How about Aokiji fighting Akainu for ten days straight? Or the fact his clean hit on Jozu put him out of commission for the rest of the war? Mihawks clean hit did nothing.



Mihawk didn't have a clean hit on Josu.

Josu was ready to block it and did.

Kiji caught Josu off guard.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 19, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> How about Aokiji fighting Akainu for ten days straight? Or the fact his clean hit on Jozu put him out of commission for the rest of the war? Mihawks clean hit did nothing.



The nature of Mihawk's and Aokiji's attacks are very, very different. Jozu's monstrous durability means nothing against the Hie Hie no Mi but could prove quite difficult for a swordsman's slash (especially one from that far away). And like Canute said,  and Jozu got caught off-guard by Aokiji.


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Oct 19, 2014)

Zοrο said:


> Dat logic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its kinda hard to expect logic from a poster who thinks Crocodile is stronger than Mihawk.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Oct 19, 2014)

Whitebeard said:


> The nature of Mihawk's and Aokiji's attacks are very, very different. Jozu's monstrous durability means nothing against the Hie Hie no Mi but could prove quite difficult for a swordsman's slash (especially one from that far away). And like Canute said,  and Jozu got caught off-guard by Aokiji.



So If I were to say Jozu faced off against Mihawk, are you saying it would be impossible for Mihawk to win because of the nature of Jozu's abilities in relation to Mihawk?


----------



## Venom (Oct 19, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> So If I were to say Jozu faced off against Mihawk, are you saying it would be impossible for Mihawk to win because of the nature of Jozu's abilities in relation to Mihawk?


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 19, 2014)

Jellal Fernandes said:


> So If I were to say Jozu faced off against Mihawk, are you saying it would be impossible] for Mihawk to win because of the nature of Jozu's abilities in relation to Mihawk?



Of course not. Jozu would generally speaking be a bad matchup for any pure swordsman or physical-based fighter, however it's definitely not impossible for the latter to win. (Haki and all that)


----------



## Pirao (Oct 20, 2014)

Dunno said:


> Mihawk also doesn't just use his sword. He also uses some of the strongest arms in the manga, much stronger than anyone but maybe Garp has shown us. His eyes are probably also the best eyes in the manga, and iirc he's the only one who has an actual eye-sight-feat. He also uses a mouth to breath, legs to move, a brain to think, Haki to do stuff *and a moustache to look stylish.* All of these non-sword things he uses are a part of what makes him the WSS. They are included in his strength, just like Shanks' Haki is in his.





Mihawk's moustache solos.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Oct 23, 2014)

Mihawk wins high difficulty. 

Dont think and admiral can Beat Mihawk 1 vs 1 besides the former Akainu


----------

